

How Mobile Commerce Will Yield the Next $100B Startup - dmor
http://mattermark.com/phil-carter-patricia-nakache-of-trinity-ventures-show-how-mobile-commerce-will-yield-the-next-100b-startup/

======
calinet6
That's a lot of buzzwords with not a lot of value. If you're planning on
existing in this space, you already know all this, and you're looking at the
white spaces outside the diagram.

------
romaster
the question this begs is more like.. what is the category which is not yet
claimed in this field. It looks crowded in this frame, and many of these
companies are reaching the $10-$20b stage (airbnb, uber, etc).

So the natural question is what is unexplored.

~~~
coderzach
Not trying to be insulting, just a friendly tip :-)

It raises the question, begging the question is something different.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Begging_the_question)

~~~
visakanv
The funny thing is that "begging the question" is itself a mistranslation, so
I really can't fault people for thinking it means what it literally means.
(Throw in the fact that literally now literally means 'not literally'...)

Language is a mess.

